# Fight Of The Century!



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't give a rats ass what the rest of my keyboard warrior brothers think. I am counting the days until MR. JAMES TONEY tosses that bitch to the side! And I search youtube daily for any new revelations from the new GOD OF MMA.raise01:

go


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toney will shock the world and break lots of hearts in the process.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Good god. Post it in one of the 10 other Toney threads. 

Gold belt fools getting EMBARASSED. 

P.s nice trolling.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Toney will get beaten then complain about how Couture beat him


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Durrhurrhurr.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

gee some people don't like a bad joke! 
Nothing like anonymous negs to make your point!

tell you what... I know when I'm not wanted. 

I swear right now that if james toney wins this fight I will quit this friendly place forever and I will join a boxing forum with the name newfan and an avatar of a defeated randy.

so there, neg that


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I did not neg you.

I was too busy trying to figure out who that Gary Goodridge looking dude in your avy was.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> gee some people don't like a bad joke!
> Nothing like anonymous negs to make your point!
> 
> tell you what... I know when I'm not wanted.
> ...


Do you have a James Toney poster on your Wall?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol. Dont be so hard on yourself


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I did not neg you.
> 
> I was too busy trying to figure out who that Gary Goodridge looking dude in your avy was.


Dammit is that Gary? the guy who sold it to me said it was toney!


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

i didn't neg you either, but it serves you right!

but hey look, you still have lots of green and are apparently "really nice", if that's any consolation.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Durrhurrhurr.


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Redrum said:


> Quoted For Truth.


Oh Jesus I lol'd hard. +rep coming your way...

Thread should be about herpderp now


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Oh Jesus I lol'd hard. +rep coming your way...
> 
> Thread should be about herpderp now


Lmao This thread was dumb. Now, it's herpderp. I am definitely not disappoint. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LMAO! That's almost as great as the derp shark!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

James TOney prolly couldn't even throw that bitch ass to the side.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

My belt, its not silver, it be gold,
that's the way this homeboy rolls;
Randy best be scared of my takedowns,
That old fool won't last 2 rounds;
I'll sock him and rock him upside his head,
fool won't call in sick, he'll call in dead!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

footodors said:


> My belt, its not silver, it be gold,
> that's the way this homeboy rolls;
> Randy best be scared of my takedowns,
> That old fool won't last 2 rounds;
> ...


holyshit! somebody on this here forum has a sense of humor!raise01:


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Personally, I'd like to see Toney fight a kangaroo in boxing gloves.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

footodors said:


> My belt, its not silver, it be gold,
> that's the way this homeboy rolls;
> Randy best be scared of my takedowns,
> That old fool won't last 2 rounds;
> ...


 
GO GO GO GO!!!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> So there, neg that



Only thing I've ever posted in this forum that the majority of you paid attention to, understood and agreed with!:thumb02:

for that I bless you with my shitty artwork again and will continue until someone makes abetter one:tongue01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> LMAO! That's almost as great as the derp shark!


























































Sir, your thread is now made of gold and win, you can thank me later.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I have two cats.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

oldfan said:


> gee some people don't like a bad joke!
> Nothing like anonymous negs to make your point!
> 
> tell you what... I know when I'm not wanted.
> ...


If Toney wins by sub, i'll get a tattoo of him stood on the word mma with a gold belt randy underneath,lol.
If he wins by Gogoplata i'll chop of a testicle,lol.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

randy is gonna come in like a zombie trying to get a hold of toney and get KO'd


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Oh Jesus I lol'd hard. +rep coming your way...
> 
> Thread should be about herpderp now




I'm sorry but I just had to quote this picture again. I seriously haven't laughed that hard at the internetz in awhile. I do not expect that coming into this thread.

A+ good sir!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

If he fights Couture its a win win situation from my point of view, Toney wins I piss my self laughing at Couture getting knocked out, if Couture wins then its a win for the world of MMA and all remains right in the world, so I too am looking forward to this one, would not exactly call it the fight of the century tho.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I warned you


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't give a rats ass what the rest of my keyboard warrior brothers think. I am counting the days until MR. JAMES TONEY tosses that bitch to the side! And I search youtube daily for any new revelations from the new GOD OF MMA.raise01:
> 
> go



LOL LOL !!! LLLOOOOOLLLLL oh man... toss dat bitch to da side.... is there a video of him saying this..lmaooo


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Hahaha! Thanks for breaking up the monotony of my day with this comedy. Its always enjoyable.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The glory of the derp shark is matched only by the derp dog, but Johnny Derp is in a class by himself.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If someone that knows how to do this stuff would post a good one I'll stop. promise


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Ha I love it. Toney wins via head kick!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

....muhammad toney...


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ....muhammad toney...


Holy shit, I didn't know they fought that long ago. Damn, Randy still looks the same too.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

James Toney is undestructable, and has stood toe to toe with Roy Jones Jr. Even though he lost, he still took Roy's best punches. He also took massive HW punchers best shots.

James Toney is a future HOF'er in a HOF that really matters.

Hell, he's been boxing fools up back when most here were still swimmin' in their daddies naddies.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Ralph: Daddy. That man's bosom is as big as mommies!
Chief Wiggums: I wish!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ralph: Daddy. That man's bosom is as big as mommies!
> Chief Wiggums: I wish!


 WOW! Great job 'shopping toney's head on to that rediculous fat slobs body! wish I was that good.

surprised a mod didn't make you shop a bra on that one.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Damone said:


> James Toney is undestructable, and has stood toe to toe with Roy Jones Jr. Even though he lost, he still took Roy's best punches. He also took massive HW punchers best shots.
> 
> James Toney is a future HOF'er in a HOF that really matters.
> 
> Hell, he's been boxing fools up back when most here were still swimmin' in their daddies naddies.


James Toney's success at heavyweight has more to do with the divisions incredible demise than with his talent.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> WOW! Great job 'shopping toney's head on to that rediculous fat slobs body! wish I was that good.
> 
> surprised a mod didn't make you shop a bra on that one.


Thanks...it was hard to find a body fat enough to match Toney's head.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Why put Toney against Couture?

If JT is that technial and dominant of a boxer put him against JDS or maybe Machida, Velasquez, or Lil Nog..

Is he coming in at HW or LHW?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Why put Toney against Couture?
> 
> If JT is that technial and dominant of a boxer put him against JDS or maybe Machida, Velasquez, or Lil Nog..
> 
> Is he coming in at HW or LHW?


I have heard that they may agree to 220.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think toney is playing games with the weight issue. I don't think anythings signed yet.

Although JDS has some time to kill, it's really a wasted fight for those other guys. It's taylor made for Randy. He's older and not even ranked top 10 at the moment. I still think Kimbo could have done the job. For any fighter better than kimbo or younger than Randy this fight would be an embarrassing step down in competition.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Reminds me of another famous fight in history: "Battle of the Bulge"


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

footodors said:


> Reminds me of another famous fight in history: "Battle of the Bulge"


I was thinking more, "The Battle for Hamburger Hill".


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Randy will beat him because... well...

MMA beats boxing in a fight.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Randy will beat him because... well...
> 
> MMA beats boxing in a fight.


Shhh...don't wake the trolls. Its taken months to get them to sleep.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Shhh...don't wake the trolls. Its taken months to get them to sleep.


 
Dear God its to late!!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response. - wikipedia

There it is. I am a troll. I started this thread to troll for some fun. I have had some fun too but not like I thought I would. I had this naive idea that this thread would be full of funny quotes from Toney and funnier shopped pix. Instead what I've gotten for the most part is an education on the rep system, some history and a chance to get to know some of the mods. Nice people for the most part. I can say the same about many of you. Some of you.......some of you need to step away from the computer. Let go of your drama and go outside! That's what I'm going to do. I've been blessed with 2 beautiful girls and the opportunity to stay home with them and watch them grow for awhile. So time spent arguing with you guys is ...well, it's just stupid on my part. Besides, I think I prefer discussing mma with people who don't know as much as you guys.

Before I go i thought I would come clean and show my true colors. For those too dense to figure it out, I am a RANDY COUTURE fan. I've been a RANDY COUTURE fan since his first fight. I've watched him win and I've watched him lose. He does both better than any athlete in any sport, period. He is the absolute epitome of this sport to me.We could not ask for a better representative. When I hear kids on here trashing Randy it's all I can do not to break my computer.That doesn't mean I'm only a Randy fan. I love most of these guys and they all deserve respect. Except Toney. I know he has some acomplishments in boxing. I agree with the guy who said that's due more to the decline in boxing than to his great talent. It totally baffles me that so many don't get it. As foolish as it would be for Randy to compete with Toney in a boxing match, it is 10 times more foolish for james to try to play Randy's game. Randy is more accomplished in his sport than toney in his and he is far, far beyond toney as an athlete today. This fight will not be competitive. It will be fun.

That's the only thing Toney has to offer ufc or mma. A little fun. He's damn sure having fun with it and not a day goes by that I don't get a good laugh from him. For that alone I guess I am now a James toney fan.

Here's a cool video of CAPTAIN AMERICA, enjoy. When your through, if you have kids go play with them. If you don't, go practice making them.

I'll be back.
,


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> Randy will beat him because... well...
> 
> MMA beats boxing in a fight.


in an MMA fight yes. in a boxing match NO.

in a street fight its a toss up.:thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

vilify said:


> in an MMA fight yes. in a boxing match NO.
> 
> in a street fight its a toss up.:thumbsup:


 
Which one are they doing again? lol


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd be confused how MMA would lose to boxing in a street fight assuming a flash KO wasn't involved. 

However, I love both, but I think MMA is superior. Which is the reason I've said from the beginning throw Randy in w/Toney. 

If Randy fails, feed him to Brock, Carwin or Cain.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Street fights are just UFC 1 rules, which is still MMA.

Boxers will only win in boxing matches against MMA guys. There could be a few flash KO's here and there, but a majority of the time MMA will win.

Randy won't have to try that hard to beat him IMO.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> Street fights are just UFC 1 rules, which is still MMA.
> 
> Boxers will only win in boxing matches against MMA guys. There could be a few flash KO's here and there, but a majority of the time MMA will win.
> 
> Randy won't have to try that hard to beat him IMO.


street fight = NO rules.

groin strikes, eye gouging, biting, head butting, possible weapons and accomplices and many other variables. 

it really depends on the circumstances.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see James' gold belt skills.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This guy has some of the best accuracy I've ever seen!! He's getting jumped by 3 guys and is landing shots on all of their chins before any of them could get close.

I tip my hat at that man.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice video Guy! That guy has some hands! He kept moving and kept them at distance! Dude has a Hell of a jab holy crap! Nice touch with LL Cool J also lol


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Very nice video Guy! That guy has some hands! He kept moving and kept them at distance! Dude has a Hell of a jab holy crap! Nice touch with LL Cool J also lol


yeah i was looking for that mike vallely clip where he beats up those 3 guys a few days ago and i came across it, and yeah that jab spun me out more than the fact he was fighting multiple guys


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> yeah i was looking for that mike vallely clip where he beats up those 3 guys a few days ago and i came across it, and yeah that jab spun me out more than the fact he was fighting multiple guys


This to me is better than the Mike Vallely fight....and thats saying a lot lol


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread rules!

/


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah that video is radtastic. I think I've read somewhere that the guy getting jumped was a pro boxer in his country. Just goes to show how much of a disparity there can be between random people who think they're bad ass and those that know they are. I have to say though, if it were myself being jumped, all rules would be out the window. The eyes, groin, and throat would be my primary targets. My hands aren't quick enough to fend off that many guys effectively.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

where have you been oldfan? the whole forum misses you dearly


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bwahaha... I had to do it. (bump my thread) 

The day is finally here when the new god of mma shows all the doubters what real gold belt level bitch tossin’ is all about. Not that sissy greco - roman stuff but real fighting that can only be learned in hundreds of sudden death matches and can only be taught by a true martial arts master like the great Trevor Sherman.

I promised I would leave if Randy loses and I know there are a few here who are hoping for just that.

I have a feeling that tomorrow I will still be here and Trevor Sherman will be applying for a job as a mall cop.

to all of you posters of the hurr durr variety: a very heart felt:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Toney will get beaten then complain about how Couture beat him


 And then challenge Randy and all MMA fighters to a boxing match.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

It's Time!


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

vilify said:


> Toney will shock the world and break lots of hearts in the process.


UMMM OK:sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Post fight press conference gold:

Reporter: 'Did James Toney say anything to you (Randy) after the fight?'

Randy: "He just said "good job"........ or at least I think thats what he said"

Everyone: lol!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I feel vindicated, yet not happy. Damn that was worse than I imagined. To all the Toney fans, I hope you learned a little about fighting and what really works in a one on one fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Toney will shock the world and break lots of hearts in the process.


...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

vilify said:


> Toney will shock the world and break lots of hearts in the process.


Shockingly embarrassing he was.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

:shame01:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't give a rats ass what the rest of my keyboard warrior brothers think. I am counting the days until MR. JAMES TONEY tosses that bitch to the side! And I search youtube daily for any new revelations from the new GOD OF MMA.raise01:
> 
> go















oldfan said:


> gee some people don't like a bad joke!
> Nothing like anonymous negs to make your point!
> 
> tell you what... I know when I'm not wanted.
> ...


I swear people just don't get it. You're brand of Toney humor is awesome! There's nothing like it. I think this thread would've been perfect if you posted a few of your photoshop shots of Toney in the mount. Priceless, and ironic as it seemed!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I got a chuckle or two out of this thread  People apparently can't stand being Toney'd 

Props to oldfan


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This thread was a time released rep machine.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

this thread is full of amazing lolz  thanks guys! ahahahahaha


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it was great cause of finishing a smacktalker!:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah it was great cause of finishing a smacktalker!:thumb02:


That's what everybody has just finished saying.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So there isn't much left is there?


----------



## Magnataro (May 16, 2010)

Is it just me or did I not see toney even get to throw one punch? It seeemed like 10 seconds, bam,takedown>over lol


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


i just had to quote this for posterity. OMFG. so much win.


----------



## TheCleeM (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^^^if only you could see toney's gold belt in that picture...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm surprised his gold belt skills didn't come into play. Everyone knows a gold belt nullifies all offense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So people thought, obviously not what Randy thought!raise01:


----------

